# New here, 2012 Sentra



## Jschmidt85 (Jun 2, 2012)

What's going on guys, just joining the forum here. I have a '12 Sentra that I'm loving so far. I'm wondering what features it has that I may have missed. I have an SR, leather interior, navigation, bluetooth and keyless fob.

Is there anything fun and nifty that I may have overlooked in the car?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes...the owner's manual. It'll tell you about all of the features in your car.


----------



## Jschmidt85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Are you trying to be funny? Of course the owner's manual will tell me all of the features. But I'm more wondering if there is anything interesting you can do/change. I.e walk up to the car with my bluetooth key and have it unlock for me, or do I always have to push the button. Stuff like that


----------

